# Kaufvorschläge für Mikrofon? Und kleine Fragen



## heytrain (7. November 2016)

*Kaufvorschläge für Mikrofon? Und kleine Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche jetzt seit Stunden im Internet nach allen möglichen Mikros und was man dazu wissen sollte. Dennoch habe ich einige Fragen, die mir bisher noch nicht ganz klar geworden sind und bin deswegen auf dieses Forum gestoßen (Auch weil ich nichts zu meiner speziellen Situation gefunden habe). Erstmal zu meiner jetzigen Situation:

Momentan benutze ich das Rode NT-USB für YouTube, Teamspeak usw. und bin auch eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem Mikro.

"Problem" dabei: 1. Es ist ein Großmembran Mikro, heißt, es nimmt alle Hintergrundgeräusche. Dies stört sehr in Videos. 
2. In den Aufnahmen ist ein tiefes Brummen zu hören. So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, liegt das wahrscheinlich daran, dass es ein USB Mikro ist. 

Deswegen, meine Fragen: Welches Mikro lohnt sich am besten, im Bereich unter 200€? Ich würde ungern ein USB Mikro nehmen, wegen dem oben genannten Grund (Sollte dieser übrigens nicht stimmen, bitte korrigiert mich. Oder auch, wenn dies leicht zu verhinden ist, Google hilft da leider nicht). Ich hab auch schon den Mackie Mix5 Channel compact Mixer, daher fehlt es nicht am Mischpult (Hab dieses auch schonmal am PC benutzt).

Und lohnt sich für sowas eher ein Kondensator oder ein dynamisches Mikro? Am liebsten würde ich wieder ein Rode oder etwas qualitativ hochwertiges nehmen, soweit ein anderes Mikrofon denn wirklich soviel besser ist? Und macht USB wirklich so einen großen Unterschied? 

Dieses ganzen Seiten von wegen "Top 10 Mikrofone für Let's Plays" usw. helfen mir nicht unbedingt, da ich mir auch nochmal den Rat von Leuten hollen wollte, die mit sowas Erfahrung haben und vlt. auf meine Fragen antworten können. Auch entschuldige ich mich bereits im vorraus, sollte ein solcher Thread wie deiser hier schon existieren. 

Hoffe auf paar antworten und Vorschläge, MfG


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2016)

heytrain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich suche jetzt seit Stunden im Internet nach allen möglichen Mikros und was man dazu wissen sollte. Dennoch habe ich einige Fragen, die mir bisher noch nicht ganz klar geworden sind und bin deswegen auf dieses Forum gestoßen (Auch weil ich nichts zu meiner speziellen Situation gefunden habe). Erstmal zu meiner jetzigen Situation:
> 
> ...


 Die Frage ist generell, wo du es genau platzieren willst. Wenn es zB 30cm von Deinem Mund weg ist und Deine Sprache problemlos gut aufzeichnen soll, wird es logischerweise auch alles andere mit aufnehmen, was 20-50cm weit weg ist.

 Etwas eindämmen kann man das Problem dann, wenn du ein mic mit einer Bauweise nimmst, die EHER tendenziell in eine Richtung hin aufnimmt. Das hat aber nicht soooo unbedingt mit "Großmembran" und "Kondensator" zu tun,  auch wenn du mit den Bauarten bestimmte Dinge als Hersteller leichter umsetzen kannst. Ein ganz normales Gesangsmic hat zB oft eine "Nierencharakteristik" - damit wird verhindert, was auf der Bühne wichtig ist, dass zu viel Sound von vorne (Publikum) und der Seite (Boxen) kommt. 

und ebenfalls eine mögliche Lösung wäre ein Mic-Arm mit Tisch/Wandhalterung, so dass das Mic ein wenig über und vor Deinem Kopf "schwebt", so dass Deine Stimme das ist, was wirklich am nächsten dran ist. Oder auch ein Mic zum Anstecken direkt am Hemd/Shirt, oder eines mit nem kleinen Bügel für den Kopf.


Das heißt überleg erstmal, wo genau das mic denn stehen soll, und weit weg von Dir. Erst dann kann man auch genauere Mic-Empfehlungen raussuchen.






> 2. In den Aufnahmen ist ein tiefes Brummen zu hören. So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, liegt das wahrscheinlich daran, dass es ein USB Mikro ist.


 nein, USB per Se ist sicher nicht der Grund. Etliche Profi-Soundkarten, Mischpulte usw. arbeiten auch mit USB. Aber es kann sein, dass speziell bei DEM Mic der USB-Chip. der ja nichts anderes als ne kleine Soundkarte ist, Schwächen hat. Es kann aber auch ein "Netzbrummen" sein. Dafür könnte dann wiederum was VÖLLIG anderes verantwortlich sein



> Deswegen, meine Fragen: Welches Mikro lohnt sich am besten, im Bereich unter 200€? Ich würde ungern ein USB Mikro nehmen, wegen dem oben genannten Grund (Sollte dieser übrigens nicht stimmen, bitte korrigiert mich. Oder auch, wenn dies leicht zu verhinden ist, Google hilft da leider nicht). Ich hab auch schon den Mackie Mix5 Channel compact Mixer, daher fehlt es nicht am Mischpult (Hab dieses auch schonmal am PC benutzt).


 für das Rode benutzt du das Pult aber nicht? Kann man das Rode auch ohne USB nutzen und direkt am Pult anschließen? Vlt brummt es dann ja nicht?

Man könnte auch ein Mic mit XLR nehmen und dann das Pult nutzen - allerdings ist dann wiederum dir Frage, wie gut Deine Soundkarte/Onboardsound ist, denn am Ende kannst du vlt wegen eines schwachen Line-Ins keinen Vorteil von nem schönen Mic haben. 



PS: ich selber habe keine Erfahrung mit LetsPlay, aber ich mache als Hobby Musik und auch ein wenig Gesang, daher weiß ich über Mics ein wenig bescheid - bei weitem nicht alles, aber sicher mehr als jemand, der von nem 40€-USB-Headset auf ein 60€-Mic umsteigt und dann - weil es besser klingt - meint, er hätte Profi-Equipment


----------



## heytrain (7. November 2016)

Danke für die Informative Antwort ^^

Das Mikro steht bisher ca. 20 cm vor mir. Und wegen dem Brummen könnte ich nochmal ein anderen USB Port versuchen, weil ich gerade das Mikro in einem Hub stecken habe. 

Das NT-USB ist ein reines USB Mikro, daher ist das Pult momentan ungenutzt. Und was die Soundkarte angeht, ich weiß leider nicht, was ich bei mir drin habe, aber ich wäre auch bereit eine zu kaufen. 

Und das mit Großmembran usw. ist mir eigentlich total egal, solang ich ein ordentliches Mikrofon bekomme, dass meinen Anforderungen entspricht.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2016)

Also, bei nem Hub würde ich mal nen direkten Anschluss versuchen, kann sein, dass das Brummen erst wegen des Hubs kommt. 

Ich hab mit das mal angesehen: an sich müsste das top sein, das hat zB bei thomann sehr gute Wertungen, und da kaufen auch viele "Profis" ein und nicht nur Laien https://www.thomann.de/de/rode_nt_usb.htm   wenn es normal wäre, dass es hörbar brummt, würde es sehr schlecht bewertet werden. 

Kann es sein, dass es vlt. den PC "aufnimmt", also dessen Vibrationen? Ist der PC in Kontakt mit dem Tisch, auf dem das Mic steht? Könnte das Brummen auch ein Lüfter sein?


Etwas wirklich besseres könnte ich Dir nämlich eigentlich nicht nennen. Das Mic hat Nierencharakter, was an sich okay sein müsste. D.h. wenn zu viel "anderes" aufgenommen wird, dann ist es vlt nur falsch ausgerichtet - zeigt der kleine Rode-Schriftzu genau zu Dir, und die Drehregler zeigen dabei rechts? Und wenn es vor der Tastatur steht: ist es vom Winkel her so geneigt, dass es möglichst weg von der Tastatur zeigt? 

Vielleicht ist es eben auch so, dass es immer noch zu weit von Dir weg steht, und wenn du es dann "aufdrehst", damit die Stimme laut genug zu hören ist, wird natürlich auch der Rest verstärkt. Dass es NUR die Stimme aufnimmt, wäre nur mit einem sehr guten Richtmikrofon möglich, das genau auf Deinen Mund ausgerichtet ist, Zb https://www.thomann.de/de/rode_ntg_1.htm . Die sind allerdings wiederum auch nicht unempfindlich, kann also sein, dass Nebengeräusche trotzdem zu hören sind, auch wenn sie nicht genau im "Zielbereich" des Mics liegen.

Man muss natürlich bedenken, dass die weitaus meisten Mics generell nicht dazu geschaffen sind, nur Sound aus GENAU einer Richtung aufzunehmen. Selbst bei Mics, die sich "Richtmikrofon" nennen, sind auch Nebengeräusche halt daher immer noch ein Thema - die sind eigentlich eher dazu da, wenn du zB beim Filmen 4-5m wegstehst vom Schauspieler und der Ton trotzdem gut zu hören sein soll - ist einer hinter der Cam "laut", hört man dies aber trotzdem. Und solche "Broadcast"-Mics für den Tisch sind wiederum auch eher für die gedacht sind, die ne Art Radio machen, oder ein Video nachträglich vertonen und nicht so sehr für die, wo dann nebenbei Spielesound + Eingabegeräte im Einsatz sind.


Eigentlich kann ich nur noch den Rat geben, dass du vlt. - wenn die anderen Tipps nicht helfen - dich im Laden beraten lässt mit ggf. Rückgaberecht. Thomann zb soll auch telefonisch bei der Beratung gut sein, es wäre da gut möglich, dass die Dir auch ganz "ehrlich" sagen, dass es an sich eh nicht besser geht als mit dem Rode NT, außer du nimmst ein Mic, was wirklich nur wenige cm vor Deinem Mund ist. Ich selber wüsste echt kein Mic bis 200-300€, bei dem ich ganz klar sagen kann "das dürfte bezüglich Deiner Probleme besser als das Rode NT sein".


----------



## Shorty484 (8. November 2016)

Also bei einem Abstand von 20 cm und Nebengeräuschen ist ein Mikro mit Nierencharakteristik Pflicht. Die Nebengeräusche werden damit schon mal zum größten Teil abgeschirmt, wenn das Mikro sehr empfindlich ist, können diese aber trotzdem hörbar sein. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Mikros in der Preisklasse über 100 Euro, da ich nur einfache Mikros benutze (derzeit ein Anua 900B, vorher ein t.bone420c), bei mir müssen die Nebengeräusche aber schon ziemlich laut sein, das sie überhaupt mit aufgenommen werden, nur ab und an hört man mal das Klicken einer Taste.

Falls Dein Tisch die Vibration des PCs weitergibt, kann ein Brummen entstehen. Ich nutze einen Schwenkarm, so das das Mic nicht direkt auf dem Tisch steht. Ansonsten könnte es am USB-Anschluss liegen, einfach mal nen anderen probieren. Ein Brummen/Rauschen kann aber auch entstehen, wenn beim Aufnahmeprogramm die Verstärkung fürs Mic zu hoch eingestellt ist oder die Rauschsperre nicht aktiviert oder falsch eingestellt ist.

Daran das es ein USB-Mikro ist, liegt es jedenfalls nicht, ich nutze nur USB.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. November 2016)

Dein Micro ist top. Allerdings sollte du eine Spinne und einen Schwenkarm nutzen sowie ggf. einen Popfilter, so ein Mikro ist eben sehr empfindlich. Viel lässt sich da aber auch durch Einstellungen in der Aufnahmesoftware justieren.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind USB Mikros durchaus von Vorteil, allerdings kann es auch da sicherlich zu Störungen kommen, meist eher dann an den USB Buchsen in der PC Front, gleiches bei Klinke. Besser sind die direkten Buchsen hinten am PC.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2016)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also bei einem Abstand von 20 cm und Nebengeräuschen ist ein Mikro mit Nierencharakteristik Pflicht.


 Das ist bei seinem Mic ja schon der Fall, daher kann ich nichts empfehlen, wo ich sicher bin, dass es besser wäre.


----------



## Shorty484 (8. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist bei seinem Mic ja schon der Fall, daher kann ich nichts empfehlen, wo ich sicher bin, dass es besser wäre.


Ja, ich meinte das auch das neue Mic dann eins mit Nc sein sollte.  "Besser" ist da auch immer sehr schwierig, ist halt abhängig von der Umgebung und den Einstellungen der Software.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2016)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte das auch das neue Mic dann eins mit Nc sein sollte.  "Besser" ist da auch immer sehr schwierig, ist halt abhängig von der Umgebung und den Einstellungen der Software.




man könnte natürlich auch mit nem Equalizer experimentieren. Zb das Klackern der Tastatur ist vlt bei ner Frequenz, die man stark absenken kann, so dass es weniger stark zu hören ist


----------

